# 2nd try at install



## stringchopper (Feb 6, 2009)

Hi, I'm thinking of trying a second time to install FreeBSD on my my HP Pavilion (dv8000) laptop.

The first time I tried, a week ago, I couldn't get the Wireless USB Mouse *or* the synaptics touchpad to work (though both the mouse and keyboard are wireless, on the same USB device - the keyboard worked fine).

If I remember correctly, I saw that the mouse was recognised by the kernel as 'psm0'... all documents on the web referred to usb mice as usm0.  

At install time, I chose not to configure a mouse because there were no options for USB, and the help-guide I was using said to press "yes" for serial or PS/2 or press "no" for USB.

Is that right?  Should I try to set the mouse up as PS/2?

The USB device is a Microsoft wireless receiver... here's the output (presently I'm running ubuntu)


```
Feb  6 10:48:48 myubu kernel: [20811.706868] input: Microsft Microsoft Wireless Desktop Receiver 3.1 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.2/usb3/3-2/3-2:1.0/input/input11
Feb  6 10:48:48 myubu kernel: [20811.737274] input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.11 Keyboard [Microsft Microsoft Wireless Desktop Receiver 3.1] on usb-0000:00:1d.2-2
Feb  6 10:48:48 myubu kernel: [20811.825161] Fixing up Microsoft Wireless Receiver Model 1028 report descriptor
Feb  6 10:48:48 myubu kernel: [20811.874240] input: Microsft Microsoft Wireless Desktop Receiver 3.1 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.2/usb3/3-2/3-2:1.1/input/input12
Feb  6 10:48:48 myubu kernel: [20811.944252] input,hidraw1: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [Microsft Microsoft Wireless Desktop Receiver 3.1] on usb-0000:00:1d.2-2
```

Thank you in advance, 
Brian


----------



## graudeejs (Feb 7, 2009)

Search this forum, i don't know if it was you, but i remember someone with MS wireless mouse tried to configure it....

I'm not 100% sure, but i think he failed.
Get mouse on cable, it'll work (well, not sure if it's ms mouse, that it'll work but should)


----------

